# Hello All, Be Gentle!



## mexx_007 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi there all,

My name is Michelle. I joined this forum in most part because I want to develop some muscle instead of the love handles that appeared from nowhere. Years ago I lifted weights for a short time and LOVED it so I want to try to see if I can give it a go. I've been searching for places in and around London (NW1) since that's where I work but haven't as yet found somewhere that looks right for me. Hopefully I'll browse the forums over the next few days and find some ideas!

Anyway, that's enough about me, thanks for reading.

Michelle


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to UKM, have your first like on me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno and good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## mexx_007 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you both 

I forgot to mention before... I'm looking for spit and sawdust type place. I really find pod gyms disturbing.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mexx_007 said:


> Thank you both
> 
> I forgot to mention before... I'm looking for spit and sawdust type place. I really find pod gyms disturbing.


Cant help you with that one being l am from Manchester :thumbup1:


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to UK-M  !


----------



## mexx_007 (Feb 24, 2013)

Haha! That's fine, I noticed. Just wanted to get it out there ya know. Manchester is a bit further thanI'm willing to go!


----------



## mexx_007 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello and thanks


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to ukm!

Depending on where in Herts you are and where you work monster gym in cheshunt could be worth a look

http://www.monstergym.co.uk

recommend it, great gym


----------



## mexx_007 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion! I'm actually in Watford, will update my profile.


----------



## YoungEn (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi welcome, I'm new here too


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M :thumbup1:

@danMUNDY might be able to help with finding a gym around Watford.


----------



## Beast-MO (Feb 25, 2013)

I am new to site, anyone herd of fusion phamaceuticals. Red caps Anadrol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome @mexx_007 if you are after a spit/sawdust type gym then you can't get any more spit/sawdust than basement gym in Watford, under gade carpark.

Other than that, for a council run gym, the YMCA in charter place is cheap, but has a fair bit of equipment. Heard shapers is meant to be quite good (called west herts squash and fitness now)

Wouldn't know about any of the others


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Welcome to UK-M Mexx_007 and hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

welcome to UK-M :thumbup1:


----------



## mexx_007 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi to all who welcomed me since my last post, very kind 

Thanks @danMUNDY (did I do that right?). I'll check out the carpark one and although the YMCA scares the bejeezers outta me I'll take a look. Are they friendly places? It's just I won't know how to do anything properly so am thinking I'll need pointers. I've found a really good post on one of the forum boards and I'm reading through that but you really sometimes need hands on don't ya think?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hiya Michelle, welcome


----------



## mexx_007 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you 

Am thinking I should upload a before picture of my flabby self to use as my avi, might make me appreciate any future changes and keep me more motivated. It will be as grainy as possible tho!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

mexx_007 said:


> Hi to all who welcomed me since my last post, very kind
> 
> Thanks @danMUNDY (did I do that right?). I'll check out the carpark one and although the YMCA scares the bejeezers outta me I'll take a look. Are they friendly places? It's just I won't know how to do anything properly so am thinking I'll need pointers. I've found a really good post on one of the forum boards and I'm reading through that *but you really sometimes need hands on don't ya think?*


yep, you did that right 

i think the one under gade opens at 6pm, not sur eif its open during the day, think its a couple of quid per session.

lol why would they scare you, i have always found them to be quite friendly and chilled, always have someone there on hand to spot you if need. i used to use the ymca in watford but have been using the ymca in abbots langley (they have another in st albans that can be used on the one membership)

although if im honest im thinking about back to the one in watford for the time being as the equipment in abbots langley is fairly limited, which in the long run is only gonna hold me back.

def agree with you on the bit iv highlighted, i think you can only pick so much up reading or watching vids, much better to have someone there to show you the ropes as it were.

ps...welcome to uk-m am sure u will love it here


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi welcome


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi

I'm from Watford.

Spartan gym on Sandown Road is pretty good as is Charters YMCA.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome...


----------



## mexx_007 (Feb 24, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> yep, you did that right
> 
> i think the one under gade opens at 6pm, not sur eif its open during the day, think its a couple of quid per session.
> 
> ...


I think 6pm might be a little restrictive as I work shifts.

To be fair I find the idea of going at all quite intimidating. When I went before it was with the guys from work who were all MASSIVE fans of weights so it was actually quite easy. A bit different going in when you don't know anyone, but maybe it's different for men than women.

I'm sure I'll like it too. Although I don't want to be HUGE, hopefully that won't be a problem. I was trying to explain to a friend that I really got a buzz off the weights before and although I'm only about 5ft4 I took great pride in being able to lift more than my best friend's boyfriend, mind you that was doing curls (I think they're called).


----------



## mexx_007 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello guys 

So another vote for YMCA. Looks like that might be the place to try first. That being said, I need to sort out the food/eating as I don't want to let the side down and pass out after a warm up!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

mexx_007 said:


> I think 6pm might be a little restrictive as I work shifts.
> 
> To be fair I find the idea of going at all quite intimidating. When I went before it was with the guys from work who were all MASSIVE fans of weights so it was actually quite easy. A bit different going in when you don't know anyone, but maybe it's different for men than women.
> 
> I'm sure I'll like it too. Although *I don't want to be HUGE*, hopefully that won't be a problem. I was trying to explain to a friend that I really got a buzz off the weights before and although I'm only about 5ft4 I took great pride in being able to lift more than my best friend's boyfriend, mind you that was doing curls (I think they're called).


yeah i find 6 too late too, i finish work in the afternoon so rather hit the gym then, then have the rest of the day to myself although thats mostly spent eating, and the like lol

dont worry, you dont have enough testosterone in you to get huge

although being able to out lift your mates bf, sounds liek youa re on to a good start!

i can understand it would be quite intimidating to go by yourself, so go with someone/ some people at first, then after a while you will probs be comfy enough to start going by yourself, well if you wanted to..i dont mind working out alone although i find it helps to have someone to workout with etc


----------



## mexx_007 (Feb 24, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> yeah i find 6 too late too, i finish work in the afternoon so rather hit the gym then, then have the rest of the day to myself although thats mostly spent eating, and the like lol
> 
> dont worry, you dont have enough testosterone in you to get huge
> 
> ...


I can be a little competitive, only a little. Just sayin'.

I don't know that many people in Watford so I'll have to woman-up and overcome the nerves or resign myself to being flabby for the rest of my days.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

welcome mate :thumb:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

hello there. :beer:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome michelle. there's a soho gyms on camden high street. don't know what it's like, though. There's also a gym about half way up fortess road. don't know if that's anywhere near you


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

mexx_007 said:


> I can be a little competitive, only a little. Just sayin'.
> 
> I don't know that many people in Watford so I'll have to woman-up and overcome the nerves or resign myself to being flabby for the rest of my days.


A) You shouldn't put yourself down like that

B) If that's you in your avy, you're not flabby anyway

C) Welcome.


----------



## mexx_007 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello @ducky699 and @tony10

Hi @Dirk McQuickly Camden would be ideal as I work right near Euston Station. It would be even better than something near home I think.

Hello @MF88 and thanks. When I say flabby I don't really mean rolls of fat although I got a good angle on my pic to hide that. It's that layer of softness.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

mexx_007 said:


> Hello @ducky699 and @tony10
> 
> Hi @Dirk McQuickly Camden would be ideal as I work right near Euston Station. It would be even better than something near home I think.
> 
> Hello @MF88 and thanks. When I say flabby I don't really mean rolls of fat although I got a good angle on my pic to hide that. It's that layer of softness.


It's right opposite camden town tube michelle, above the shops on camden high st. If you try it out, let me know what it's like!


----------

